# DnD apps for Linux.....



## derek_cleric (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey all!

I'm a big fan of LInux but the one type of app that I haven't seen are DnD DM-ing aids for Linux.  Has anyone else ran into any?  I sure would like to dump Win98se for my DnD campaigne developement.

--Ray.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 20, 2005)

PCGen will run on Linux (which includes GMGen).

http://pcgen.sourceforge.net/02_overview.php


----------

